# Amazon Flex- Still no verizon? If not, what is the cheapest prepaid?



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I remember reading awhile back that Amazon Flex did not support Verizon phones?

Is this still true, and if so, what is the cheapest pre-paid (carrier and phone) that will work?

Just got an invitation after signing up 6 months ago.

thanks
g


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have metro pcs unlimited there.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Get a $20 phone from here http://www.bestbuy.com/site/boost-m...=8575135&loc=0&id=1219531560050&skuId=2178004 and get activated on any FREE plans from RingPlus from here https://ringplus.net/ for example *Michelangelo plan you get 1000min/1000texts/500mb* and you are good for Flex Deliveries

Tip: Make sure when buying the phone from BestBuy ask the cashier to cover up the activation barcode while scanning for payment, if he/she scanned the activation barcode it will not work on RingPlus+


----------



## Fatjoe (Oct 17, 2014)

What city r u in?? It took 6 months for them to contact u? I signed up over a month ago and haven't heard anything..


----------



## Dracus (Jan 28, 2015)

Just went through their on boarding. No mention of an issue with Verizon. 

I have Verizon and the app is loaded on my phone and as soon as they officially launch I'm good to go.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

So the app loaded ok and seems to work?

Last I heard (months ago), Verizon did not work for whatever reason.... (phone or plan, not sure)

Thanks

g


----------



## Dracus (Jan 28, 2015)

I completed all the videos, set my availability. No mention of Verizon being an issue in the meeting. 

That being said, everything seems to work but prime now is not yet live in this market. 

I haven't been able to test it on operation so we shall see.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool. I got a T-Mobile pre-paid SIM just in case, hopefully I will be on-boarded in the next week or two. Will let everyone know if Verizon works or if I am forced to use my T-Mobile SIM/account.

Thanks for the update!

g


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

No issues loading the app w/Verizon phone.

g


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't see why they'd have a problem with Verizon phones. I could see them having an issue with Verizon if they offered an optional "FlexPhone" like Uber does with the iPhones though. Verizon is *****y about what they allow on their network. Like no Nexus 5 for example.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

zandor said:


> I can't see why they'd have a problem with Verizon phones. I could see them having an issue with Verizon if they offered an optional "FlexPhone" like Uber does with the iPhones though. Verizon is *****y about what they allow on their network. Like no Nexus 5 for example.


Problem is NOT with Verizon phones. the problem is with Verizon Network. I am using Verizon (unlocked) phone since last three months!


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Why do people keep spreading this ridiculous lie about not being able to use a Verizon phone. Amazon's documentation never stated this anywhere, ever and there are lots of drivers who use a Verizon phone to deliver Flex with.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

There is no word existed in Amazon dictionary as "Documented". Read through the postings here to get tons of examples, if you have time!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

That is why I asked (previous posts, either misinformation or outdated information.)

Either way, Verizon works fine. That is the answer I received, and confirmed, so yay.

g


----------

